# Sticking with a liquid fast



## Carol (Dec 28, 2007)

Has anyone actually stuck with a liquid fast for more than a day or so?  If so, any advice for sticking with it?


----------



## tellner (Dec 28, 2007)

Until medical things happened I did dawn-to-dusk fasts for a month every year. You just get used to it after a while.


----------



## exile (Dec 28, 2007)

But be carefulthe body needs bulk going through the system....


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Has anyone actually stuck with a liquid fast for more than a day or so?  If so, any advice for sticking with it?


I've done it... after a surgical proceedure... it sucked... lost a lot of weight... people thought I had aids for cripes sake... but it does work... just got to chug down the ensure to make sure you got the nutrients your body needs. When you get to your ideal weight (after consulting with your doctor of course) then stick to a healthy diet. 
But avoid the milk! http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58289


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> When you get to your ideal weight (after consulting with your doctor of course) then stick to a healthy diet.



Fasting as a means of weight loss is a bad idea.  Your body goes through many metabolic changes during starvation mode that are going to make healthy weight loss harder, and might stick with you once you go back to a normal diet.  Does any martial artist really want to lose a bunch of lean muscle mass, for instance?


----------



## tellner (Dec 28, 2007)

When you fast your body does a number of complicated interrelated things. They boil down to "Oh ****! We're starving!" and putting mechanisms into play to store as much food as possible since there's no telling when you'll eat again. You may actually find that you have gained weight a bit after you end your fast. 

Oh, and Ensure is one of the nastiest concoctions devised by the mind of Man. The smell is terrible, and the taste, Lord almighty. It's like a chemical plant died and started to rot.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 28, 2007)

there are a number of problems that one can encounter on a liquid diet... my aunt lost over 100 lbs and put every single one..... plus more... once she started eating real food again.  If you're doing it for a day because of beliefs no problems (be sure to hydrate) but long term liquid diets are not successful as they do not focus on what caused the weight gain in the first place.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 28, 2007)

You're better off with the slow-and-steady method of weight loss.  I gave up on diets and started eating a better quality of food most of the time, and dropped most of the snacking; I lost 15 pounds pretty painlessly and it's stayed off - although I haven't weighed myself since I got back into town, so I might have regained some at my mother's house.  I need to start up again now that I'm home.


----------



## tellner (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this fast a long-term one for weight loss, a spiritual one for personal or religious reasons or something else entirely? I think everyone has covered the weight loss part pretty thoroughly. If it's for some other reason then that's a different matter.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2007)

tellner said:


> Is this fast a long-term one for weight loss, a spiritual one for personal or religious reasons or something else entirely? I think everyone has covered the weight loss part pretty thoroughly. If it's for some other reason then that's a different matter.



It's not for weight loss.  Thanks for answering the question


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's not for weight loss. Thanks for answering the question



Its not for weightloss, Carol just _*really*_ likes Wine and wants to live off of it.  

but Seriously: 

I've done it.  I fast a couple times a year, usually for 7 days.  _Sometimes_ its a complete fast... nothing but water, but _Usually_ its part of a cleansing ritual, so I am taking Water, Fibre, various vitamins/herbs, natural juices, etc...

All I can say is Willpower.  Thats all that ever gets me thru them.  By about day 5, commercials on TV for food Piss me off.


----------

